# To all the LURKERS.....



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I'd like to take this opportunity to invite you all come on in and set a spell. We are here to share info, experience, and to become better fishermen. 

There is more fishing experience and knowledge here on P&S than any one person could ever hope to have...and the answer to almost any question can be had for the asking. FREE. NO CHARGE.

I want to ask a favor of every person that gains something valuable, that they can use to enhance the success of their fishing.....

POST A REPORT! 

Tell us all about how that new knot you learned, or how that new rod worked for you. Take a minute and post a picture with a 6" whiting if that's all you caught. Tell us that you didn't catch a danged thing, but you sure enjoyed your time on the water.

Lots of folks here go the extra mile and spend a lot of time here answering questions, and nobody pays them for their time and advice. They do it because they LOVE fishing, and LOVE to help others have a successful trip.

All I'm asking is...

If you GET something here, GIVE something back. We can all learn from your experience.


And we'll have more to talk about over the upcoming winter....


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Like coffee*

 we could use some more reports here on P&S. too many are not enough.
Fisherkid


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Amen!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep*

Ditto.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Let me be another regular to post to this thread.

Yeah, post!

We don't have our previous everyday poster from Tybee anymore.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

johnnyleo11 said:


> Let me be another regular to post to this thread.
> 
> Yeah, post!
> 
> We don't have our previous everyday poster from Tybee anymore.


 Haven't visited SC-GA in a while,and was curious... I've been wondering where he was and how he was... Is he ok and still catchin a fish or three?? Always liked reading his post he was "downhome style".. Many of his techniques were different that the ones used up here,but interesting stuff,especially the way he liked to use crabs..

And RR you're right a posted report from someone that has learned a new trick or two from the fishermen on this board would be a treat...


----------



## bigdaddy77 (Jun 16, 2005)

i'll do better on my next post. i sure have missed this sight for all of the wonderful info.


----------



## Joe Dionne (Mar 4, 2005)

*Hello Mr. Railroader- Thanks for all you do*

And Since you asked I thought I would post a couple of Pics of Some *EXPERT* Anglers in the N,Florida Area. There was a Husband and Wife fishing Pic but for some reason I can't locate it:--| 
Buy the way, tell the Boss I said Howdy!!!!


----------



## Sail/Fish (Nov 23, 2006)

*Well, at least you were 1/2 right!*



Joe Dionne said:


> post a couple of Pics of Some *EXPERT* Anglers


Patricks in town, so he will want to fish. He always smokes me, so I'll post his report.


----------

